
A curious result hints at the possibility dementia is caused by fungal infection - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21676754-curious-result-hints-possibility-dementia-caused-fungal?fsrc=scn/fb/te/pe/ed/fungusthebogeyman
======
cpncrunch
Already discussed a week ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10401344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10401344)

~~~
privong
And this Economist article had its own previous HN discussion, too:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10446411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10446411)

------
natvod
Horribly misleading headline as well. It clearly states in the article that
it's most likely having dementia makes the brain more susceptible to fungal
infections, not that dementia is _caused by_ them.

While in an ideal world, people should not trust headlines alone, a lot of
people do scroll and skim. And just merely being exposed to something could
leave a mark in their memories. I'm pretty sure this is how a lot of
misconceptions start.

~~~
gojomo
The article does _not_ "clearly state" reverse causality as "most likely"; it
mentions that as a possibility.

It's a fair, well-qualified headline – "hints at the possibility" –
summarizing the new evidence.

